# USITT Conference cosplay?



## dbthetd (Jan 20, 2013)

THis came up in my feed yesterday and deserves some hivemind thought: What would make good USITT Conference cosplay?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 20, 2013)

Dressing as classic playwrights or their characters?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 20, 2013)

Bastard amber.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 20, 2013)

Go as a play or musical. Not just a character, the whole show. For example, I want to see someone dressed as "Noises Off".


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 20, 2013)

Is this someone's idea of "Show Boat"?View attachment showboat.bmp

From here.


----------



## chausman (Jan 20, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Go as a play or musical. Not just a character, the whole show. For example, I want to see someone dressed as "Noises Off".



We had a sound of music sing a long (And lllooooooonnnnnggggg it was) that featured a costume contest. One person was all of the Favorite Things. And about a hundred Lederhosen's.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 20, 2013)

Dress up as your favorite lighting instrument, microphone, or speaker.

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 20, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Bastard amber.




Remember Serendipity's gel swatch dress?


----------



## chausman (Jan 21, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Remember Serendipity's gel swatch dress?



I was thing more along the lines of the the S4 dress.


----------



## TuckerD (Sep 13, 2013)

Go as bastard amber this year. That gets my vote.


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 13, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Remember Serendipity's gel swatch dress?



Video wouldn't play for me, so here's a pic I found online if anyone else can't see it.


----------



## TuckerD (Sep 13, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## techieman33 (Sep 13, 2013)

TuckerD said:


> That's awesome



It is, it would be more cool if she left all of the ID tags with the correct color though.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 13, 2013)

But is the bow blackwrap?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2013)

She did a couple of those worked the crowd at LDI and turned the publicity into her new identity as "Leko Girl" tech theater's social media all star.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 14, 2013)

...and then abandoned us. :^(


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 17, 2013)

Sigh, they all grow up and move on.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 17, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Sigh, they all grow up and move on.


 You missing Charc especially bad today?


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 17, 2013)

Charc and Hue-zy.... our two illegitimate brothers from different mothers. At least we have Chase to pester us now.


----------



## Lafalot (Sep 23, 2013)

How's this for a costume - made up of miscelleaneous ETC spare parts. Can you identify some of them?


----------



## MrsFooter (Sep 23, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> Video wouldn't play for me, so here's a pic I found online if anyone else can't see it.



Love the dress, but I can only give her a B+ for not going all the way with equally colorful hair and makeup. If you're going to go there, go all the way there.


----------

